# se ne frega - fregarsene



## xinematik

Buenas y santas foro:

Últimamente estoy escuchando la frasecita "ne frega" en mi ciudad (Córdoba, Argentina). Bah, en realidad lo que escucho es más bien: "me nefriega un carajo de xxxxxx". Según pregunté, eso salió de un programa de radio de Rock & Pop (Buenos Aires) y obvio que a quienes pregunté no me supieron decir el significado; buscando en un diccionario español no hallé nada, pero gracias a "Did you mean:" de google supe que es una expresión italiana.

Ahora bien, me interesaría saber qué significado tiene y cuál sería la traducción al español más literal y la de sentido común.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Xerinola

Hola xinematik!
A ver, la expresión que debes haber oído es "ME NE FREGA", que traducido es me importa un bledo,una mierda, un carajo... ES una expresión MUY familiar.
Lietralmente Fregare es frotar. Espero que esto te sirva!

fregare: *fregare *

_v tr_ frotar,fregar; friccionar
(_fam_: _rubare_) robar; (_ingannare_) engañar 

*mi vuole fregare*, me quiere engañar;
*fregarsene*, no importarle nada, (_fam_) pasar de todo;
*non me ne frega niente*, me importa un bledo.

Saludos!


----------



## Lucaana

Hola xinematik,

También existe la expresión: Chi se ne frega! que equivaldría más o menos a "¡qué mas da!" aunque literalmente significaría "¡A quién le importa!"

Saludos


----------



## xinematik

Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## NoOrK

*Atención!!*

* Me ne frega *= Que le das importancia (no que lo evitas o que te importa un carajo) 
Pasa que, "me ne frega" non si usa molto spesso. Si usa di più "*m'interessa*"

Si quieres decir lo contrario es = *Non me ne frega* (no me importa) + nombre (normalmente), è l'esempio di :

"Non me ne frega un cazzo" "Me la suda" (molto volgare)

Ci vediamo!


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con NoOrK, "me ne frega" es la versión "positiva" de la expresión, y no se usa mucho.
Por cierto la forma correcta en el escrito es *mi interessa.*


----------



## NoOrK

Ups, gracias irene, se me coló el apostrofe jeje. Es la manía de ponerlo siempre que se puede 

Ci sentiamo!


----------



## irene.acler

De nada!!

Saludos!


----------



## Alice.F

También se utiliza en forma personal, pero en forma positiva:

*io me ne frego = no me importe*

"Io non me ne frego" no es frecuente, pero significa lo contrario, que me importe.


----------



## NoOrK

Me importe ? Aquí en España buff, eso no se dice vamos, casi nunca.
No me importe, sería más correcto = *Me interese.

*Creo que te has confundido al escribir ¿no? Has dicho:

"io me ne frego" = no(que) me importe

"io non me ne frego" = (que) no me importe

Forse mi sbaglio, ma credo che ho corretto bene. 

Ci sentiamo.


----------



## Mariano50

Penso che dipenda sempre dal soggetto, come formula propongo:


 Io me ne frego = non mi interessa = no me importe
 Io *non *me ne frego = mi interessa = me importe


 Me ne frega (tanto)  =  mi interessa (tanto) = me importe
*Non *me ne frega (tanto) = non mi interessa (tanto) = no me importe


 Saludi!


----------



## NoOrK

A okey, capisco, si scambia il significato dipendendo dal suggetto

Retiro tutto quanto Alice.F 

Cyaa_


----------



## Alice.F

Comprendo tu perplejidad sobre la forma negativa, objetivamente me doy cuenta que el italiano es un idioma un poco raro


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, se lo enquilombo aún más:

acá tanto decir "io me ne frego", como decir "io non me ne frego" (mucho menos usado), como decir "me ne frega" (con tono irónico típico de acá), como decir "non me ne frega", quieren decir todas lo mismo:

*que no me importa un pepino!* 

Acá nadie dice "me ne frega" para decir "me importa", sino el contrario.
Pa' decir eso, dirías "m'interessa".

Chau


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Xeneize, sapevo che prima o poi arrivava la variante sarda !!
In effetti, quando un sardo dice "me ne frega molto", lo traduce semanticamente dal sardo ( mi n'di friga meda..), una forma ironica per dire: "non me ne frega proprio niente".
Saludus a domu!


----------



## xeneize

Eh sì, è proprio così Mariano....

Tenedi contu


----------



## bauhauso

Pienso que, sea como sea la expresión, siempre que la utilizamos con la palabra "*frega*" vamos a intentar expresar que "*NO* NOS IMPORTA", he creído entender esto, y esto es como me parece que lo utilizan en italia.

(atención a los italianos con el subjuntivo, que os confundís mucho, SE DICE import*a*; NO SE DICE import*e *hablando de la primera persona del singular [io;yo] )

--> io me ne frego = no me import*a --> *che me ne frega = que me import*a -->* che te ne frega = que te importa (siempre lenguaje coloquial!!! nunca escrito!!!)

*-->* io non me ne frego ??? no se lo he oído decir a ningún italiano nunca!!!


----------



## gatogab

Mai, da queste parte,("Tacco della Botta") ho sentito dire 'me ne frego', intendendo "m'interessa"
Il "menefreghismo", non ci fá capire il disinteresse?
Il "menefreghista", no è uno que non s' interessa?
É come tradurre: non me ne può fregar di meno?

gatogab


----------



## nosebleed

gatogab said:


> Mai, da queste parte,("Tacco della Botta") ho sentito dire 'me ne frego', intendendo "m'interessa"
> Il "menefreghismo", non ci fá capire il disinteresse?
> Il "menefreghista", no è uno que non s' interessa?
> É come tradurre: non me ne può fregar di meno?
> 
> gatogab



Basicamente sí! Solo che il "non me ne può fregar di meno" è un pò più forte...

Per quanto mi riguarda sono d'accordo con te...
Me ne frego = Non me ne frega (niente).

La mia versione in spagnolo sarebbe: "me la pela" (come direbbe un amico mio!).

PS: gatogab, magari intendevi dire "Il Tacco dello Stivale"?!


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> Basicamente sí! Solo che il "non me ne può fregar di meno" è un pò più forte...
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono d'accordo con te...
> Me ne frego = Non me ne frega (niente).
> 
> La mia versione in spagnolo sarebbe: "me la pela" (come direbbe un amico mio!).
> 
> PS: gatogab, magari intendevi dire "Il Tacco dello Stivale"?!


 
...Troppe lingue finiranno per ammalarmi.

Si, intendevo proprio stivale. Ho avuto una 'botta'

gg


----------



## bauhauso

Buenas tardes. Buona sera.

Esta lioso el tema. Llegado este punto me habéis hecho un lío con la forma positiva y la negativa. La verdad es que he leído el "topic" entero y no me he aclarado aún.

¿Me podéis traducir en un contexto concreto las expresiones siguientes, si es que existen?:

1.- "non me ne frega niente"
2.- "me ne frega niente"
3.- "me frega niente"
4.- "chi se ne frega!"
5.- "ma..., che te ne frega?"
6.- "non ti frega niente"

Gracias por vuestro tiempo de antemano. Ciao!!!


----------



## Coccibella

¡La verdad es que no es fácil!
Pero te digo que en Roma (y creo en toda Italia) las formas 2 y 3 no se usan, yo siempre he dicho y oido "non me ne frega niente"... el sentido es "no me importa nada" pero es una manera más vulgar, más jergal de decirlo así a lo mejor una posible traducción sería "me la suda" pero no estoy segura porque igual es demasiado vulgar...
En italiano se usa mucho decir "chi se ne frega" que sería algo como ¿y a mi? o se podría traducir con "me importa un bledo"...
¡Espero no haberte liado más!


----------



## gatogab

bauhauso said:


> Buenas tardes. Buona sera.
> 
> Esta lioso el tema. Llegado este punto me habéis hecho un lío con la forma positiva y la negativa. La verdad es que he leído el "topic" entero y no me he aclarado aún.
> 
> ¿Me podéis traducir en un contexto concreto las expresiones siguientes, si es que existen?:
> 
> 1.- "non me ne frega niente" se non riesci a capire.
> 2.- "me ne frega niente" se ti hanno riempito la capa di chiacchere!
> 3.- "me frega niente" = me frega gnente se il tema lo trovi "lioso"
> 5.- "ma..., che te ne frega?" , lascia stare il mondo come sta!
> 6.- "non ti frega niente" se mi spieghi tutto sto casino di nuovo?
> 
> Gracias por vuestro tiempo de antemano. Ciao!!!


 
Per me, l'uso di *fregarsene* e derivati è colloquiale.
Spero di aver capito la tua esigenza e fatto tutto per non fregarmene di essa.
gatogab


----------



## bauhauso

Espléndido, gracias!!! Ahora ya puedo ir por italia "MeNeFregándome" en todo!!! 

Por mi parte ya esta zanjado el tema. Grazie.


----------



## Coccibella

gatogab said:


> Per me, l'uso di *fregarsene* e derivati è colloquiale.
> Spero di aver capito la tua esigenza e fatto tutto per non fregarmene di essa.
> gatogab


Buenos días
 No estoy de acuerdo cuando dices 

1.- "non me ne frega niente" se non riesci a capire.aquí simplemente no te interesa saber lo que te están contando
2.- "me ne frega niente" se ti hanno riempito la capa di chiacchere!yo eso no lo diría... diría por ejemplo "Me ne frego dei tuoi problemi!" o "Non mi frega niente di te"
3.- "me frega niente" = me frega gnente se il tema lo trovi "lioso" "me ne frego"
5.- "ma..., che te ne frega?" , lascia stare il mondo come sta! "pero ¿que te importa?
6.- "non ti frega niente" se mi spieghi tutto sto casino di nuovo? Aquí creo que haces un calco del español de "¿Te importa si...?"  un ejemplo podría ser "Non te ne frega niente di me" (Imáginate que estás peleando con tu novia y ella te dice que no te importa nada de ella...)

Gato en esta frase "Spero di aver capito la tua esigenza e fatto tutto per non fregarmene di essa." no hace falta que pongas " di essa" porque el conectivo anafórico ya está expresado por la partícula "ne" (fregarmene). Saludos


----------



## bauhauso

Gracias por re-aclarar el tema, leere otras tres veces el post entero haber si me hago con la expresión -P). En cualquier caso parece que será mejor utilizar la expresión sólo para situaciones en las que NO me importe algo o alguien, así no meto la pata.

Gracias por vuesto tiempo!!!


----------



## gatogab

Coccibella said:


> Buenos días
> No estoy de acuerdo cuando dices
> 
> 1.- "non me ne frega niente" se non riesci a capire.aquí simplemente no te interesa saber lo que te están contando
> 2.- "me ne frega niente" se ti hanno riempito la capa di chiacchere!yo eso no lo diría... diría por ejemplo "Me ne frego dei tuoi problemi!" o "Non mi frega niente di te"
> 3.- "me frega niente" = me frega gnente se il tema lo trovi "lioso" "me ne frego"
> 5.- "ma..., che te ne frega?" , lascia stare il mondo come sta! "pero ¿que te importa?
> 6.- "non ti frega niente" se mi spieghi tutto sto casino di nuovo? Aquí creo que haces un calco del español de "¿Te importa si...?" un ejemplo podría ser "Non te ne frega niente di me" (Imáginate que estás peleando con tu novia y ella te dice que no te importa nada de ella...)
> 
> Gato en esta frase "Spero di aver capito la tua esigenza e fatto tutto per non fregarmene di essa." no hace falta que pongas " di essa" porque el conectivo anafórico ya está expresado por la partícula "ne" (fregarmene). Saludos


 
Ma vedi Coccibella, personalmente non mi sento obbligato ad essere d'accordo con nessuno, bensì di condividere le mie povere nozioni con altre più ricche
Ti sono grato per avermi fatto notare lo strafalcione "essa/ne"
Buon fine settimana
gatogab


----------



## gatogab

bauhauso said:


> Gracias por re-aclarar el tema, leere otras tres veces el post entero haber si me hago con la expresión -P). En cualquier caso parece que será mejor utilizar la expresión sólo para situaciones en las que NO me importe algo o alguien, así no meto la pata.
> 
> Gracias por vuesto tiempo!!!


 
Fortuna y buen fin de semana
gg


----------



## bauhauso

Y tan bueno, el Real Madrid juega contra el Valencia!!! Menudo finde!!!


----------



## Coccibella

gatogab said:


> Ma vedi Coccibella, personalmente non mi sento obbligato ad essere d'accordo con nessuno, bensì di condividere le mie povere nozioni con altre più ricche
> Ti sono grato per avermi fatto notare lo strafalcione "essa/ne"
> Buon fine settimana
> gatogab


 
Infatti quando ti dico che non sono d'accordo voglio solo esprimere il mio parere, che ovviamente può anche essere sbagliato!! Però io questa espressione l'ho sempre usata come ho scritto negli esempi!
¡De nada! ti invito a fare altrettanto, quando faccio 
errori in spagnolo correggimi!!
Buon fine settimana anche a te!


----------



## Mace

Hola a todos! Sé que es un post viejo, pero quería agregar algo. Vi el inicio del post, y es algo que han escuchado en Argentina. Es una expresión que en argentina suena como una palabra "menefrega". Vivo en Barcelona, y ahora estoy de vacaciones en Buenos Aires, y me sorprendió mucho cuando la escuché decir a un señor por teléfono, porque suena bastante antigua, me hace acordar a mi abuela. En Argentina, esta expresión presumo que viene del "cocoliche", que era lo que hablaban los inmigrantes italianos en Argentina, una mezcla de español con italiano. Saludos!


----------



## juanjorel

Me Nefrega, al menos en el ámbito del río de la plata y más allá de la traducción literal, significa: me chupa un huevo, me importa tres carajos, me tiene sin cuidado, me resbala, etc.


----------



## symposium

Por lo que me parece a mì, ambos "fregarsene" y "non fregarsene" tienen el significado de "pasarse de algo, no darle importancia a algo". Probablemente la expresiòn original sòlo era "fregarsene", a veces alguien empezò decir "non fregarsene" por el obvio significado negativo de la frase y por similitud con "non me ne importa", y de ahì por contraste se dice "me ne frego" con significado positivo de "me importa". Para hacer un referimiento hìstorico, "me ne frego" era famosamente el lema de los fascistas, relacionado al dolor fìsico, con el significado de "me paso de èl" (vèase la enciclopedia Treccani). Pero ademàs se dice "me ne frego di quello che dice la gente", "me ne frego di quello che vuoi" ecc. Ahora que pienso en ello, "me ne frego di te" quiere decir "no me importa de tì" pero "me ne frega di te" quiere decir "me importa de tì", asì como "me ne frego di quello che dici" es "no me importa de lo que dices" mientras que "me ne frega di quello che dici" es "me importa de lo que dices"...


----------



## TheCrociato91

symposium said:


> pasarse de algo


Eso debería ser "*pasar *de algo / alguien"

Pasar de alguien

53. intr. coloq. Mostrar desinterés o desprecio por alguien o por algo. Pasaba DE su familia. Pasa DE trabajar. (http://dle.rae.es/?id=S33P1kX , 53)



symposium said:


> no me importa


"no me importa alguien / algo". Que yo sepa, *no *se dice "no me importa _de_ ...".

Pero como no quiero _pasarme de listo_, esperemos a que nos los confirmen los nativos. 

También te señalo, por si no lo sabes, que si le das con el ratón a la letra "omega" aparece un menú desplegable donde vas a encontrar los acentos del español, que como sabrás son todos agudos.


----------



## symposium

Es muy probable que esté equivocado, sòlo creìa recordarme de unos amigos mìos españoles que decìan "me paso de esto, me paso de eso...". Pero quizà recuerdo mal...


----------



## Neuromante

"Me paso de" significa o "esagero nel" (Tipo "esagero di figo", "esagero da inteligente") o "vado oltre a"/"sorpasso"


Y sí: En español no existe "importar de"



Pero son temas totalmente al margen del tema del hilo. Sólo lo comento para aclararlo. Si quieren discutirlo... a abrir hilo nuevo.


----------

